# Where DMC Rhinestones are made and website?



## golinux (Mar 30, 2013)

Where the DMC Rhinestones are made and what is the website of the industry?

Thank you


----------



## twok4hd (Jan 23, 2009)

I have some 6ss and 10ss crystal for sale that I cant use if you are interested. PM me for details.


----------



## golinux (Mar 30, 2013)

What is the official website of DMC Rhinestones?


----------



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

DMC Rhinestone official website

Bluefort DMC Hotfix Rhinestone, DMC Rhinestone Hotfix, DMC Hot Fix Rhinestones, DMC Hot Fix Stones, DMC Iron On Crystal Stones

China Feedback - DMC Hotfix Rhinestones, Low Lead Hot Fix Stones, Hotfix Rhinestones, Nailheads Hotfix, Rhinestuds Hotfix, Lead Free Hotfix Rhinestone, Rhinestone Transfers


----------



## golinux (Mar 30, 2013)

20vK said:


> DMC Rhinestone official website
> 
> Thank you for support.
> 
> ...


----------



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

They say they can manufacture DMC in any colour you want, so I would assume they are the manufacturers

Send them an email!


----------

